# Budgie with multiple problems



## cristi (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi,
I have a 7-year-old budgie. He was doing just fine until he got scared at night and flew into a wall. A few days after that, he started drinking a lot of water and making the feces with a lot of water too - the green part was good, the only thing wrong was it contained a lot of urine. I took him to the vet and because of the perches, he developed some kind of pododermatitis. He gave him Meloxicam and Diropur (it's found in Europe and it's good for not losing water). Then, because he was still drinking a lot of water, I talked with him and sent feces samples. The results are these:

moderate concentration Klebsiella oxytoca (1)
moderate concentration alpha-hemolytic streptococci
low concentration aerobic spores
Salmonella could not be detected even after enrichment.

He gave him Enrofloxacin for about 8 days. He was kind of better, but because he still had the same plastic perches, a few weeks later he couldn't stand and the pododermatitis was worse. Now he still has some advanced pododermatitis at a foot, but the other is better. But in that time, the ankles swelled and he said he has gout, so he gave him allopurinol (just by seeing his feets). I gave him allopurinol for 1 week and the ankles were back at normal, but still drinking a ton of water - and this makes me think it has renal problems and as I know, gout it's developing because of renal problems, but the vet told me he can't take blood samples because there's no lab who can take that small amount of blood. Now, after 1 month, the ankles started to grow again, but I already started to give him allopurinol - as the vet recommended. He also flew again into a wall and the only foot he was using, is now not using it - and he flew again into a wall because when he has moments of drinking too much water (he was fine 5-7 days, then the drinking problem comes back - and this cycle is already repeating for 2 months), he can't fly very well. There aren't many avian vets here and I don't want to lose him. I live in Romania btw. Do you have any tips? Can the renal problems be caused by one of the bacterias from the samples? What do you think? Thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Klebsiella oxytoca in humans is often the cause of urinary tract infections you should ask the vet since it was found in the fecal sample if it could have also infected the kidneys. Since your bird has been off of the antibiotic for a month have you had a fecal sample retested to make sure things are now ok? You need to keep the gout under control, drinking a lot of water may help to flush the uric acid from his system which is good. It would be helpful if you could pad his perches so they are softer on his feet. You can wrap his perches with moleskin, if you are not familiar with what that is take a look at this link you can usually find it in any pharmacy that sells things for the feet https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Scholls-M...leskin+padding+for+feet&qid=1639090963&sr=8-5


----------



## cristi (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi Cody,
Thanks for the reply! I will ask him to redo the sample test. I made him a flat surface and added a soft cloth. I told him all the time about the drinking problem and only now he wants to see him again and decide if he puts him on antibiotics again or not. The problem is that the distance is too long and I was able to visit him only 2 times. I'm thinking that if he has renal disease, then if we treat that, the gout will be treated automatically + pododermatitis. I don't want to say that I don't trust what he said, but I always wanted to hear what other people/doctors say.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Gout is very painful so you don't want that flaring up along with the other foot problems. Here is some info on gout





Gout in Birds | PetMD


Gout is a musculoskeletal disorder affecting the muscles and bones around the joints of the bird.



www.petmd.com


----------



## cristi (Dec 9, 2021)

I forgot to add: when he drinks more water, the feces have a pungent/sour odor.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

cristi said:


> I forgot to add: when he drinks more water, the feces have a pungent/sour odor.


That should not be, make sure you let the vet know.


----------



## cristi (Dec 9, 2021)

I told him, he still thinks only at the pododermatitis. Also, he never had problems with gout before - and I have for 6 years. He was playing all day with me so I would notice any problem. All the problems started after he went into the wall in that night. Tomorrow I will call other vets and see what they think about it. I know something is not normal with all of these. The best is to know what is the problem, so we can treat it. Any problem he has, even something chronic, it's good to know so we can treat it. I will post an update if I have new info, maybe others have the same problem and can get any info about it. Thank you, Cody! Take care!


----------



## cristi (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, he died this morning. He was good yesterday, but still drinking a lot of water. These moments s*cks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, fly high sweet boy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sending love and prayers for you.

Fly high and soar freely, little one; Rest peacefully now, wee man.

If, at some point, you wish to make a memorial or tribute thread for your budgie, you may do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum.*


----------

